# DIRECTV2PC v5708 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on last National Release)*

*Download v5708*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

No new features since last version

*Improved/Updated*

Parental locking (lost in some situations)
TrickPlay on XP/SP3

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
New Codecs may be download & installed as part of the setup/activation process after installation.


----------



## RAD

Installed on my Vista 64 desktop, that went OK. Started it up, got the activating and codec's installed and found my DVR's. Selected a program, it started playing and I hit 30sec skip, program stopped, got a popup from Vista saying that DireTV2PC had stopped and did it want me to find more info. That hung since my internet access also hung up when DirecTV2PC hung, couldn't even ping anything. Below is from the event log.



Code:


Log Name:      Application
Source:        Application Error
Date:          9/9/2009 12:33:54 PM
Event ID:      1000
Task Category: (100)
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Quad
Description:
Faulting application DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe, version 2.0.0.5708, time stamp 0x4a23d8d0, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6002.18005, time stamp 0x49e03824, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00038e7c, process id 0x1898, application start time 0x01ca31738800f7e2.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-09-09T17:33:54.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>14332</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Quad</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe</Data>
    <Data>2.0.0.5708</Data>
    <Data>4a23d8d0</Data>
    <Data>ntdll.dll</Data>
    <Data>6.0.6002.18005</Data>
    <Data>49e03824</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>00038e7c</Data>
    <Data>1898</Data>
    <Data>01ca31738800f7e2</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Second event



Code:


Log Name:      Application
Source:        Application Error
Date:          9/9/2009 12:34:10 PM
Event ID:      1000
Task Category: (100)
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Quad
Description:
Faulting application DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe, version 2.0.0.5708, time stamp 0x4a23d8d0, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6002.18005, time stamp 0x49e03824, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00061cb2, process id 0x1898, application start time 0x01ca31738800f7e2.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-09-09T17:34:10.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>14333</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Quad</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe</Data>
    <Data>2.0.0.5708</Data>
    <Data>4a23d8d0</Data>
    <Data>ntdll.dll</Data>
    <Data>6.0.6002.18005</Data>
    <Data>49e03824</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>00061cb2</Data>
    <Data>1898</Data>
    <Data>01ca31738800f7e2</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Update, tried this again after the reboot and it failed the same way again.


----------



## veryoldschool

Installed/activated fine.
MPEG-2 doesn't seemed to have changed.
SD recording will still stall/jump ahead while audio is continuous.
Played same recordinf off my HR21 and didn't have these problems.
Discovery Planet Earth [MPEG-2] also has these, though they're slight and one needs to look close to see them. CPU ~ 30% with peaks ~45%.
MPEG-4 HD doesn't show these stalls/jumps and CPU usage is < 10%


----------



## keenan

This was a mistake, now the program starts to play and then a few seconds later it goes to a purple screen and throws up the content/HDCP blah, blah banner. Definitely something wrong there.


----------



## MikeW

HR20-700 running v. 350

I can play anything from the DVR with the exception of one local OTA channel. When I start a program from OTA 4 (KVOA-Tucson) I get the attached message.

The application closes and I am no longer able to browse the internet. I must restart the computer to regain internet access.


----------



## Draconis

Installation and activation went fine, I was concerned because the program appeared to lock up the system downloading it's initial updates. 

Also, I was finally able to playback VOD content on my PC. 

However, playback of content freshly downloaded from channel 1889 hesitated and the screen froze multiple times during playback. The server was a R22-200. I will continue to test and post observations as needed.


----------



## wjanowski

Seems to work with a dual-monitor setup in Windows 7 RC now.


----------



## bearcatzack

DirecTV cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings.

This has always been an issue. On a Dell Latitude D630. Intel Express GM965 chipset. Intel drivers don't work on the Dell computer, Dell won't release new driver.


----------



## neoh74

last night the updated version downloaded fine but was choppy video and audio. Every time i try to install these new versions today i get an error when the codecs are installing! says it has a bad cab file!


----------



## neoh74

I keep getting error 1334. The file '_AA66EE46596A41878663EBD10F0C8ADF' cannot be installed because the file cannot be found in cabinet file 'Data1.cab' This could indicate a netwrk error, an error reading from the cd rom, or a problem with this package.


----------



## dettxw

Downloaded, installed, and activated on the desktop with no problem.

Played HD mpeg4, HD mpeg2 (sat) & HD mpeg2 (OTA) with no problems.


----------



## woj027

I can't seem to get my screen shot. But it says I cannot playback video because my monitor or computer does not support the playback of protected content.


----------



## dennisj00

I keep getting activation failed on the last Key that I got. . . I'm running out of downloads and email addresses and activation keys. . . HELP!

And unfortunately, it was working before I upgraded!


----------



## dodge boy

I lost my old code and can not get a new one emailed to me and yeah I created a new email address...


----------



## Jasqid

Alright. I got an Asus VH202 LCD (HDCP Compliant) and an ATI Radeo HD 2400 Pro (HDCP Compliant). The playback advisor gave me a greenlight on everything.

Trying to play a 3:10 Yuma recorded from showtimeHD and getting:

"Cannot play video content on output device because it cant apply hardware protection mechanism."

Am I missing something?

Edit: It's happening on everything.


----------



## keenan

I just tried to reload 5628 to see if that would work and now it starts to play and goes to a purple screen, and says an error has occurred. I don't know what this latest version has done(5708), but the program doesn't work at anymore, after working just fine for several months. _Nothing]/i] has changed with my setup, I think I'm done playing with this app, when the folks at DirecTV can figure out how to put out a robust application then maybe I'll take another look at it._


----------



## RAD

keenan said:


> I just tried to reload 5628 to see if that would work and now it starts to play and goes to a purple screen, and says an error has occurred. I don't know what this latest version has done(5708), but the program doesn't work at anymore, after working just fine for several months. _Nothing]/i] has changed with my setup, I think I'm done playing with this app, when the folks at DirecTV can figure out how to put out a robust application then maybe I'll take another look at it._


_

I also tried going back to the prior level and now that level is also failing the same way. Guess we'll wait for the next release to see if they've fixed this issue._


----------



## Milkman

Here we go again. Can't play anything:


----------



## woj027

So are there more failures with this update than successes?


----------



## veryoldschool

woj027 said:


> So are there more failures with this update than successes?


Not here.
I loaded it on a PC that I'd had to do a clean install of Windows 7. I copied the DirecTV folder over from the old Vista install and then installed this version and it activated fine with my old Vista key.
The video cards are the old nVidia 6600 with only 128 megs of RAM, so HD MPEG-2 "isn't bad", but HD MPEG-4 stutters, which doesn't happen on the PC with an ATI 3650 and 512 megs of RAM.
"Overall" MPEG-2 still needs work, but it did in the last version too.


----------



## flava

I haven't tried it yet, but on a positive note, DirecTV customer service took my suggestion that I sent in on 8/28 and fixed the DIRECTV2PC email so that people should no longer have a problem receiving the activation key. The old email came from DIRECTV2PC without an @ symbol or a domain. I told them that most email spam filters will automatically delete email that comes from an invalid email address, which is what the old one was coming from. The new one appears to come from no-reply[at]vipmail.cyberlink.com and I had no problems receiving it through my accounts anymore. Way to go customer service in getting the information to the correct area and getting it fixed quickly! I'm impressed.


----------



## CCarncross

New version working perfect on both my PC's...


----------



## canekid

No problems here...

Works fine and also with my dual screen setup.

Win 7 Final Retail (64bit)


----------



## Athlon646464

Milkman said:


> Here we go again. Can't play anything:


I saw that for the first time with the last version. I could not watch Deadwood on the 101 or Hitchcock on channel 62 (the old Alfred Hitchcock Hour).

Before that version I never got that message. Otherwise it works perfectly for me.

I have not upgraded to this latest version yet, because of what I've read here.

:eek2:


----------



## Steve615

Installed 5708 on my HP HDX18 laptop last night,and got the same error message/result that you received.

v5628 was working fine with the laptop prior to last night.

I rolled D2PC back to 5628,and now it is giving me the same error message/result as 5708 did. 



Milkman said:


> Here we go again. Can't play anything:


----------



## dddeeds

I am getting an error 1904 near the end of the install like Whiskey River did in post #170. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2055634#post2055634 
I tried the fix he used (regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll) which seemed to work (I think it did anyway as there was no error running it)
and now when I try to run the Directv2pc program it shows the opening screen then the "Directv2pc will now download and install components required to play content from your DVR" and I get no further. (I let it set for over an hour in case it was slow downloading, but there was nil network activity as far as I could tell) 
I had a working version prior to the upgrade. Any ideas anyone? (the advisor said I should be okay with my specs)


----------



## waynebtx

Install when good still cant play anything recorded from OTA now get the Directv2pc stoped working evertime i try to play anything from my HR21 or HR20


----------



## veryoldschool

dddeeds said:


> I am getting an error 1904 near the end of the install like Whiskey River did in post #170. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2055634#post2055634
> I tried the fix he used (regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll) which seemed to work (I think it did anyway as there was no error running it)
> and now when I try to run the Directv2pc program it shows the opening screen then the *"Directv2pc will now download and install components required to play content from your DVR"* and I get no further. (I let it set for over an hour in case it was slow downloading, but there was nil network activity as far as I could tell)
> I had a working version prior to the upgrade. Any ideas anyone? (the advisor said I should be okay with my specs)


I had something like this on my second PC install and it turned out to be a firewall issue, which also gave me problems later not finding any DVRs.


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve615 said:


> Installed 5708 on my HP HDX18 laptop last night,and got the same error message/result that you received.
> 
> v5628 was working fine with the laptop prior to last night.
> 
> I rolled D2PC back to 5628,and now it is giving me the same error message/result as 5708 did.


When I've had this problem, it was the DVR not responding and rebooting the DVR resolves it "for me". Some have seen this "resolved" with a software update.
"Perhaps" re-running the DVR network setup might help. [restore defaults, re-run connect now, etc.]


----------



## 69hokie

I agree with VOS. I had the same error message and by rebooting the DVR it was solved.


----------



## The Merg

Went to perform the install and received an install error... Something to the fact that APPREG.DLL could not be copied and to make sure that I have access to the directory. I have to quit the installation. I had used the install app for this version to uninstall the previous version. I'm not at home so I don't have the exact wording and directory handy. I'll edit this post when I get the info. 

- Merg


----------



## Mike_TV

Anyone having problems with parental controls? After the upgrade it appears Directv2PC app is asking for the unlock code, which is only set on one of my DVRs, for the other two even though they have no parental code set. Weird.

So...

DVR #1 - Parent code set
DVR #2 - No code set
DVR #3 - No code set

Directv2PC is acting like all three have the parental code set. Typing in the code from DVR #1 unlocks that DVR and the others.


----------



## hobie346

Installed 5708 on three systems (XP w/ SP3, Vista 64 w/ SP1 and Win7). The Vista system (Dell XPS) failed to display any recorded programs in the playlist on either of my HR20-700 or HR23-700 boxes. The other two systems displays the playlist correctly. The Dell XPS system worked correctly with previous releases.


----------



## hobie346

After installing 5708 on three different systems (XP w/ SP3, Vista 64 w/ SP1 and Win7) I've been getting consistent "DirecTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver...." message for over 99% of my recording on both HR20-700 and HR23-700 boxes. Without rebooting anything I'm able to watch a recording one time and not another or not watch a recording and then be able to watch it. Rebooting everything doesn't resolve the issue.


----------



## RAD

The issue I noted about the client abending might also be related to the issue posted in http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2209773&postcount=5, it was failing on one program that I had recorded via OTA (KXAN-DT). Trying to play back this one program also crashed a laptop with the same problem. I can play all sorts of other recordings with no problems, just this one ATSC OTA recording crashes things.


----------



## UPEngineer

I installed and activated just fine.

However, when I go to play a program it plays for a few seconds and then I get a popup about HDCP compliant audio. Suggests switching to analog and try again.

What?

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate (Final)

Have AMD X2 6800+
8 gig ram
ATI HD Radeon 4670
Monitor is 23" Widescreen 1920x1080 HDCP Samsung

I can play BD just fine on my system.

I have two speakers and subwoofer.

I have looked everywhere to make it analog and I can't find it anywhere.

Also when I run the Advisor I get a grey icon for unknown under my graphics card.

Whenever I run the BluRay HD advisor I get all greens.

Any suggestions?


----------



## UPEngineer

Here is the error message I get:


----------



## UPEngineer

Well I went to my Motherboard site and they had updated audio driver and after installation, it appears to be working now.


----------



## veryoldschool

UPEngineer said:


> Here is the error message I get:


 You need to disable your digital [audio] output or get a updated driver.
Since Windows 7 drivers aren't out yet:
right click on the speaker icon [in the system tray] and select playback devices.
You should see this:








With a digital output device. Mine is a HDMI and has a good driver.
Find yours and disable it.


----------



## veryoldschool

UPEngineer said:


> Well I went to my Motherboard site and they had updated audio driver and after installation, it appears to be working now.


Which audio chip do you have?


----------



## CCarncross

I had to set a parental code on my DVR to be able to see any of the blocked content after upgrading to the latest version. Since I am single I never bothered to set a code, but it appears you need one set now. If you have multiple dvrs just set them all to the same code. Should work fine after that.


----------



## veryoldschool

CCarncross said:


> I had to set a parental code on my DVR to be able to see any of the blocked content after upgrading to the latest version. Since I am single I never bothered to set a code, but it appears you need one set now. If you have multiple dvrs just set them all to the same code. Should work fine after that.


 Never set them up/nor needed to use them here [3 DVRs].


----------



## barryb

I still get the same error during installation. It's been this way since last year!


----------



## barryb

Ha! I found a workaround.

I downloaded the beta off of DirecTV, and it just happened to uninstall what I could not uninstall.


----------



## barryb

barryb said:


> Ha! I found a workaround.
> 
> I downloaded the beta off of DirecTV, and it just happened to uninstall what I could not uninstall.


Scratch that.... I give up for the rest of the year.


----------



## keenan

Lol... it seems apparent that they "broke" something in this version, or have clamped it down so tight it would take an act of Congress to allow you to use it.


----------



## veryoldschool

barryb said:


> Scratch that.... I give up for the rest of the year.


 And the FNG strikes again.
When are you going to do a fresh install get rid of this problem? You can only "hack the reg" so much before it's time to bail and start all over.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> Lol... it seems apparent that they "broke" something in this version, or have clamped it down so tight it would take an act of Congress to allow you to use it.


 "Broke"?
It's working on everything I've installed it on [2 out of 3 right now].
MPEG-2 "still needs work" [as it did in the last one].
XP was the focus of this update [from the notes].


----------



## Doug Brott

barryb said:


> Scratch that.... I give up for the rest of the year.


Barry,

Try this:


Delete the C:\Program Files\DirecTV directory. You may have to end the CLHNService.exe from Task Manager.
Delete the C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\DirecTV folder
Delete the C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{E9B10AA5-E5F6-4DEF-A435-FB20704AF1E8} folder
Delete anything from the registry that says DirecTV. Exercise normal registry caution, especially if you have other DIRECTV applications.


----------



## Golfman

HR21-100

When I try to start DIRECTV2PC I get a screen that says "(1) You must activate CD key by choosing the "Activate" button. This will allow you to play protected content. (2) Please ensure you are connected to the Internet before pressing the "Activate" button".

Then when I select the Activate button it spins for a while with "Activating" shown on the screen and then displays "Activation Failed Cause: Activation key limit reached". "Make sure you are connected to the Internet. Please press 'Re-activate" button to try again or press "Enter New Key" to activate with another CD key."

I cannot progress past this point. Any suggestions?


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> "Broke"?
> It's working on everything I've installed it on [2 out of 3 right now].
> MPEG-2 "still needs work" [as it did in the last one].
> XP was the focus of this update [from the notes].


What can I say, just a day before updating to this version the application worked fine, other than the transport control issues but it was still very usable. Update to the current version, and mind you, literally nothing has changed with my software or hardware other than having a few days worth of dust on the case, and the app doesn't work. That says to me they did something that made it not work.

The only other thing it might be is the national firmware/software update(DLB, etc) that came through yesterday, maybe that changed something.

I'll try resetting the networking on the DVR, but I doubt that's the problem as it "sees" the DVR and even plays about 15 sec worth of material before it shuts down, so networking is likely not the problem.

It smells to high heaven of some sort of copy protection issue to me.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> What can I say, just a day before updating to this version the application worked fine, other than the transport control issues but it was still very usable. Update to the current version, and mind you, literally nothing has changed with my software or hardware other than having a few days worth of dust on the case, and the app doesn't work. That says to me they did something that made it not work.
> 
> The only other thing it might be is the national firmware/software update(DLB, etc) that came through yesterday, maybe that changed something.
> 
> I'll try resetting the networking on the DVR, but I doubt that's the problem as it "sees" the DVR and even plays about 15 sec worth of material before it shuts down, so networking is likely not the problem.
> 
> It smells to high heaven of some sort of copy protection issue to me.


Yeah, I doubt the firmware did anything. I've pretty much given up on XP. Been on Vista of a year now and moving to Win7 [skip Vista if you make the move].
Maybe the XP "fix" isn't all it should be, "but" how old/long have you been running this XP setup? Don't you have "a few" other video apps on it too?
I ask because last year I loaded a few "goodies" to try to help and all I ended up doing was "hosing" a working Vista/DirecTV2PC setup and had to start from scratch to get it to "not do" what you're having.


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, I doubt the firmware did anything. I've pretty much given up on XP. Been on Vista of a year now and moving to Win7 [skip Vista if you make the move].
> Maybe the XP "fix" isn't all it should be, "but" how old/long have you been running this XP setup? Don't you have "a few" other video apps on it too?
> I ask because last year I loaded a few "goodies" to try to help and all I ended up doing was "hosing" a working Vista/DirecTV2PC setup and had to start from scratch to get it to "not do" what you're having.


I'm going to move from XP straight to Win 7, basically waiting for it to be released, I'm not going to deal with RCs, test versions and all that.

The machine hasn't changed, I do have other video apps on it, but this app always worked in that past with the same setup.

I just purged the registry of anything DirecTV so I'll give it another shot in awhile, have to setup a new TiVo HD first.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> I just purged the registry of anything DirecTV so I'll give it another shot in awhile, have to setup a new TiVo HD first.


 :barf:


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> :barf:


Funny!


----------



## tbolt

keenan said:


> What can I say, just a day before updating to this version the application worked fine, other than the transport control issues but it was still very usable. Update to the current version, and mind you, literally nothing has changed with my software or hardware other than having a few days worth of dust on the case, and the app doesn't work. That says to me they did something that made it not work.
> 
> The only other thing it might be is the national firmware/software update(DLB, etc) that came through yesterday, maybe that changed something.
> 
> I'll try resetting the networking on the DVR, but I doubt that's the problem as it "sees" the DVR and even plays about 15 sec worth of material before it shuts down, so networking is likely not the problem.
> 
> It smells to high heaven of some sort of copy protection issue to me.


Have you tried resetting the DVR? (red button or from setup)

Everything works here with XP after I did that.

I got the national firmware/software update myself last night
after Directv2pc 5708 was installed during the day.

I noticed issues this morning


----------



## idigg

I installed (clean install), activated and it wants to download the codepack, and then I get this messgae "DIRECTV2PC failed to download codepack".

I am on the crapper and want to watch TV, come on


----------



## UPEngineer

veryoldschool said:


> Which audio chip do you have?


Well before the driver update it just said HD audio.

After the update it now says realtek HD audio.

I have a gigabyte GA-M57SLI and the only updated driver for Windows 7 was the audio driver.

But anyways, I installed it and now it works great. It added an icon to the taskbar as well to configure speakers and what-not


----------



## veryoldschool

UPEngineer said:


> Well before the driver update it just said HD audio.
> 
> After the update it now says* realtek* HD audio.
> 
> I have a gigabyte GA-M57SLI and the only updated driver for Windows 7 was the audio driver.
> 
> But anyways, I installed it and now it works great. It added an icon to the taskbar as well to configure speakers and what-not


"Yeah" realtek supports HDCP.


----------



## dparisoe

Dual monitors are working on Vista 32bit now.


----------



## barryb

Doug Brott said:


> Barry,
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> Delete the C:\Program Files\DirecTV directory. You may have to end the CLHNService.exe from Task Manager.
> Delete the C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\DirecTV folder
> Delete the C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{E9B10AA5-E5F6-4DEF-A435-FB20704AF1E8} folder
> Delete anything from the registry that says DirecTV. Exercise normal registry caution, especially if you have other DIRECTV applications.


Did them all, same results.


----------



## chrisfowler99

New PC, won't use one of my old activation keys, and I can't get it to email me a new one, even to a new email address...


----------



## dennisj00

I just went through a bad upgrade. . . in the middle I had upgraded Vista to ultimate and the Directv2pc wouldn't take ANY activation key.

I finally uninstalled DTV2pc. . . rebooted . . reinstalled the current version. . applied new key (download both the advisor and program even if you don't need them)

and it works! HD is stuttery on wireless G


----------



## chrisfowler99

chrisfowler99 said:


> New PC, won't use one of my old activation keys, and I can't get it to email me a new one, even to a new email address...


email finally arrived...had to send one to my wife's email address...


----------



## dddeeds

veryoldschool said:


> I had something like this on my second PC install and it turned out to be a firewall issue, which also gave me problems later not finding any DVRs.


I tried turning off the firewall, same error. Tried removing and reinstalling still stuck with the install error 1904 and stuck on the download and install screen. Any other ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool

dddeeds said:


> I tried turning off the firewall, same error. Tried removing and reinstalling still stuck with the install error 1904 and stuck on the download and install screen. Any other ideas?


 Sorry, I'm out of them :shrug:


----------



## Shawnn

Milkman said:


> Here we go again. Can't play anything:


Check your firewall settings


----------



## stephen431

dparisoe said:


> Dual monitors are working on Vista 32bit now.


Dual monitors working on Vista 64bit. (THANK YOU!!!)

Occasionally it's having trouble locating my HR23-700 receiver. It's connected via the WGA600N wireless adapter. Whenever I go back to the receiver and turn on DOD, D2PC locates it again.


----------



## Bohica

After upgrading, I can't play anything. Getting the error: "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your monitor does not support the playback of protected content." Tried rolling back to previous version that work, no dice.


----------



## dennisj00

After uninstalling / rebooting / re-installing /new activation key last night to get things working again, I find this morning a message from Windows to "Please close Directv2PC in order to start the screen saver. It wasn't open but it was still in memory. I killed the process in Task Manager but it still didn't recover the memory. Only a reboot did.


----------



## xmguy

Get white screen instead of video. Audio works fine.


----------



## CCarncross

Bohica said:


> After upgrading, I can't play anything. Getting the error: "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your monitor does not support the playback of protected content." Tried rolling back to previous version that work, no dice.


What does the playback advisor say about your monitor/video card's ability to support HDCP?


----------



## xmguy

I will also add that prior to installing V5708 I was running v5313 just fine up until a few days ago. When the DIRECTV2PC app running on my Dell Studio 1555 started showing a white screen in place of the video. Audio still plays fine. I thought if I upgraded to this version that the app would start working correctly. It did not. I tried RRB on my R22 and it still won't work. I know it's not my R22 because DIRECTV2PC will run fine on my desktop. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## veryoldschool

xmguy said:


> I will also add that prior to installing V5708 I was running v5313 just fine up until a few days ago. When the DIRECTV2PC app running on my Dell Studio 1555 started showing a white screen in place of the video. Audio still plays fine. I thought if I upgraded to this version that the app would start working correctly. It did not. I tried RRB on my R22 and it still won't work. I know it's not my R22 because DIRECTV2PC will run fine on my desktop. Any ideas how to fix this?


5313 is almost 4 months old. You might try a video driver update.


----------



## hasan

Just for giggles I downloaded the advisor and program. When I run the advisor it sits at 20% forever. When I run the program, it connects to any of the available receivers I have and gives me the appropriate playlists. When I try to view a program, I get a crash (from Windows) saying it can't read the memory requested. 

WinXP Home, SP3, dual core, 3 gB ram.

Any suggestions?

p.s., This was from the website ...I'm downloading what looks like newer code (from first post in this thread) and will try that.

No go. It acted a bit differntly, the advisor still hung at 20%, the program ran and downloaded some additional files, and the result was "better", but still no go. I could select programs to play without a crash, but only got the program bar, and a full black screen. Trick play looked like it was working, although I never got any video (program material) to test with. It showed it was movng back and forth through the file, but still just a black screen. Probably not a good sign that the advisor just hung at 20% every time. I'm guessing my video card isn't good enough.

Time to uninstall.


----------



## n-spring

This version is unable to find my HR20. I can ping the HR20 from my PC til the cows come home, but there are no receivers listed in the initial screen to even connect to.

It says "Searching..." with "Status: 0 receiver (sic) found". Clicking "Scan Again" doesn't do any good.


----------



## loudo

This version worked great right off the bat. Plays all my SD & HD stuff, from both receivers, without a glitch.


----------



## edenkers

Everything plays back great except NFL games recorded OTA via AM21 on local HD channel KOMU 8-1, this is an NBC affiliate.

The message that I get is DIRECTV2PC has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate final release version obtained from MSDN. This is not a beta or RC version of Windows 7.

I can playback other OTA programming that was recorded via AM21 from ABC affiliate.

I have not yet recorded anything from local CBS affiliate to test.


----------



## inkahauts

SO is there anyway to reuse my old serial number, or do I always have to get a new one for each install, including this one? I'm tired of having to try and find another email address to use each time...


----------



## loudo

inkahauts said:


> SO is there anyway to reuse my old serial number, or do I always have to get a new one for each install, including this one? I'm tired of having to try and find another email address to use each time...


I have been using the same one for a long time. I just reenter it on every install and haven't had any problem with it.


----------



## xanadu1979

Milkman said:


> Here we go again. Can't play anything:


Same thing here. Uninstalling and rolling back to 5313 works for me. It's a bit old and hard to find, but Google is your friend.


----------



## gregory

veryoldschool said:


> You need to disable your digital [audio] output or get a updated driver.
> Since Windows 7 drivers aren't out yet:
> right click on the speaker icon [in the system tray] and select playback devices.
> You should see this:
> View attachment 19642
> 
> 
> With a digital output device. Mine is a HDMI and has a good driver.
> Find yours and disable it.


Thanks, that fixed that error for me. I had to reboot though after disabling it. Works great on my machine with the following specs:

Win 7 Pro x64 RTM
AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.4 GHz
4GB RAM
Radeon 4890
Dual Dell 2209WA monitors



chrisfowler99 said:


> email finally arrived...had to send one to my wife's email address...


If you have Gmail you can always do the . trick...i.e. [email protected] is the same as [email protected].


----------



## 493567

Am I missing something completely obvious here?

I went to the URL provided and clicked the link to access the beta. I was brought to a cyberlink site where I could download the installer without having to register.

There is no link to register, hence I cannot get a serial number.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## loudo

jhochberg said:


> Am I missing something completely obvious here?
> 
> I went to the URL provided and clicked the link to access the beta. I was brought to a cyberlink site where I could download the installer without having to register.
> 
> There is no link to register, hence I cannot get a serial number.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Did you use this link? http://www.directv.com/directv2pc


----------



## 493567

Sure did.


----------



## 493567

Just tried with IE8 instead of Firefox and now I get the link to register.

Sorry for the stupid question! =)


----------



## loudo

jhochberg said:


> Just tried with IE8 instead of Firefox and now I get the link to register.
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question! =)


It is not really stupid. Foxfire is kind of buggy with certain web sites. I have a few that I have to use IE with or they don't work correctly.


----------



## Denman

This version works on the HR22 but I had problems with HDCP support on the soundmax card using Windows 7 Ultimate RTM, found a thread in the groups to disable certain pieces it is now working ...nice to watch recording and type at the same time using Dual Monitors with Dual ATI Radeon cards.


----------



## phat78boy

inkahauts said:


> SO is there anyway to reuse my old serial number, or do I always have to get a new one for each install, including this one? I'm tired of having to try and find another email address to use each time...


I can't even get the website to send me a new serial number anymore. Kind of frustrating for me as I enjoyed this software.


----------



## neoh74

rolled back to 5313. worked fine for a day now it cant find the receiver. tried to upgrade to the latest again and it still cant find it! This sucks! Just when i wated it the most! Ive been stuck in the bedroom with the swine flu so the rest of the family doesn't get sick. Sure missing it


----------



## Athlon646464

phat78boy said:


> I can't even get the website to send me a new serial number anymore. Kind of frustrating for me as I enjoyed this software.


Just use your old one (the last one you got).


----------



## tbolt

neoh74 said:


> rolled back to 5313. worked fine for a day now it cant find the receiver. tried to upgrade to the latest again and it still cant find it! This sucks! Just when i wated it the most! Ive been stuck in the bedroom with the swine flu so the rest of the family doesn't get sick. Sure missing it


Have you tried to reset the DVR? (red button or from Setup)


----------



## gregory

tbolt said:


> Have you tried to reset the DVR? (red button or from Setup)


Actually restarting through the menu option is better than restarting using the red button...


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Error During Installation*
When performing the install, I receive the following error:
_Error 1304: Error writing to C:\Program Files\DirecTV\Customizations\Cyberlink\APPREG.URL. Verify you have access to the directory._

I cannot get past this error. Anyone else get this before? I had the install program uninstall the previous version and then install the new version, which is what I do everytime I upgrade DirecTV2PC.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Anyone else get this before?
> - Merg


 Nope, never so :shrug: [ain't got a clue]


----------



## phat78boy

Athlon646464 said:


> Just use your old one (the last one you got).


I try and it says it can't be activated any more.


----------



## dddeeds

I gave up, unistalled the newest version, restarted and went back to install version 4526 (the last one I was using fine for a long while before I decided to chance an new upgrade the other day). 

I still received an error 1904 near the end of the install of the old version, which I never got the first time I ever installed it a good while ago, but it is now working again with the old v1.1.v4526. Weird.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> Nope, never so :shrug: [ain't got a clue]


Okay... Well, since we can't contact DirecTV about this release, anyone have any ideas on what I can do here?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Okay... Well, since we can't contact DirecTV about this release, anyone have any ideas on what I can do here?
> 
> - Merg


What OS and does that folder exist?
on this PC:
Program files\DirecTV\DirecTV\Customizations\Cyberlink\ xxxx

Which is a shortcut/link to http://membership.gocyberlink.com/registration/new/product/direct_reg_insert.jsp?......[much more but cit out for here]


----------



## AresROC

Windows 7 Ultimate x64 RTM
Dell D830
nVidia Quadro 140m

For it to work on Dell D830 with Win7:
Disable all digital audio device
Disable all network adapters except one
Video stutters on Wireless G - WiFi adapter takes away too much CPU?

Does not work anymore on Dell Docking Station with DVI external monitor.


Now I need to roll v5708 back several versions (before the codec updates that locked down Directv2PC WAYYY too much). Does anyone know which version that is? :icon_da:


----------



## Athlon646464

phat78boy said:


> I try and it says it can't be activated any more.


Sorry - don't know what to do about that. I've always been able to use it again. Try a different email and get a new one.......... :eek2:


----------



## loudo

The Merg said:


> Okay... Well, since we can't contact DirecTV about this release, anyone have any ideas on what I can do here?
> 
> - Merg


I just checked that folder (_*C:\Program Files\DirecTV\Customizations\Cyberlink\*) _and it is a "Read Only" folder, in my computer. Here is what I would try doing. Uninstall the program via your Control Panel. Look and see if this folder still exists after the uninstall. If it does delete it. Then re-install DirecTV2PC again. It sounds like it is trying to install files into a folder that has been labeled as *Read Only*. Maybe it gets the property of Read Only after everything has been installed into it, and is there from a previous version.

Just an idea, hope it helps.


----------



## CopyCat

DirecTV cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content.

Same problem I have had for a while, no sense in trying anymore, 30 inch LCD works find for everything except this, even Pinnacle TVCenter Pro in HD OTA.
I know it's the DVI connection between the card and monitor, but VGA is not why I purchased a 30 inch LCD.


----------



## dixoncider

Hello, I get the protect content message on every show....My video card is HDCP (GTS250) My monitor is HDCP (syncmaster 2333) I run the directv2pc playback advisor and my chip comes back as unknow..(AMD Phenom II x3 720) everything else is green. I can see the menu on the DVR but get the :"can not connect to the receiver. the protect content can not be played at this time" I am going thru a wrt54gl linksys and the dvr has no problem with on demand downloads also it shows up on the client table for my network....I have not tried to use a vga cable I dont want SD content just want it for HD.. THanks


----------



## veryoldschool

dixoncider said:


> Hello, I get the protect content message on every show....My video card is HDCP (GTS250) My monitor is HDCP (syncmaster 2333) I run the directv2pc playback advisor and my chip comes back as unknow..(AMD Phenom II x3 720) everything else is green. I can see the menu on the DVR but get the :"can not connect to the receiver. the protect content can not be played at this time" I am going thru a wrt54gl linksys and the dvr has no problem with on demand downloads also it shows up on the client table for my network....I have not tried to use a vga cable I dont want SD content just want it for HD.. THanks


 You seem to have a network issue. this "protected content" message really isn't an HDCP message [they come with "try updating your driver"].
[as I've posted before] When I've has this message, I've rebooted my DVR and resolved it.
Each app seems to use different ports, so I can have one app stream and yet try another streaming feature and have it not work. When I had this, it turned out my router needed a reset.
This doesn't answer your question [directly] but might give you some idea(s) where to look.


----------



## dixoncider

THnaks,, I rebooted everything a few times.. seems weird that you can see the dvr but that its a connection issue>>>??


----------



## veryoldschool

dixoncider said:


> THnaks,, I rebooted everything a few times.. seems weird that you can see the dvr but that its a connection issue>>>??


 Don't know if it would help, "but" you might try to reset your network defaults and then re-run the network setup again.


----------



## The Merg

loudo said:


> I just checked that folder (_*C:\Program Files\DirecTV\Customizations\Cyberlink\*) _and it is a "Read Only" folder, in my computer. Here is what I would try doing. Uninstall the program via your Control Panel. Look and see if this folder still exists after the uninstall. If it does delete it. Then re-install DirecTV2PC again. It sounds like it is trying to install files into a folder that has been labeled as *Read Only*. Maybe it gets the property of Read Only after everything has been installed into it, and is there from a previous version.
> 
> Just an idea, hope it helps.


I'll hafta check that out. The strange thing is that upgrades for other versions never had an issue. The install for the new version always uninstalled the old version and then installed the new version.

- Merg


----------



## dixoncider

Well go figure, I rebooted everything and it works!!!! I think it turned out to be my switch in the entertainment center.... THanks


----------



## dennisj00

I reported last week finally getting 5708 running on a new Dell 1545 laptop (pretty much low end) after having problems with a Vista Ultimate upgrade. It worked but stuttered on HD on wireless G.

Well, the Ultimate upgrade started chewing up memory with basically nothing running after two hours after a reboot. . . so, this morning I installed Win7 Enterprise and just got to 5708 install again.

Works great on HD with wireless G! Did get a 'Parental Lock could not be determined - please unlock' ?? 0000 worked . . . and Bill Mahr show on HBP shows as 'Title Blocked'.

Vista was idling at about 1.3 GB or RAM, Win 7 at 885 MB.


----------



## rajah22

The Merg said:


> Well, since we can't contact DirecTV about this release, anyone have any ideas on what I can do here?
> 
> - Merg


Doesn't anyone from DirecTV participate directly in these discussions? I've been crash-reading the DTV2PC threads since v4526 in the past few days, and I find no sign of the authors. Why are we offered betas to test, but expected simply to self-help? Indeed, *on condition* that we don't contact DirecTV! A lot of people seem to be flailing in the dark... Pardon my ignorance, I'm a newcomer, but this seems a bizarre model for software development. More astonishing, everybody here seems to think it's normal! Helping each other is great, but... where are the authors? I'm a developer, and I work with my beta-testers to solve problems (after all, I understand the code and they don't). Doesn't that make better sense than DirecTV lurking, and gleaning, but Buddha-like saying nothing? It's as if there's some big secret that needs to be protected (or Cutting Edge: don't share, don't comment publicly). What's going on? Or am I just naive?


----------



## tbolt

rajah22 said:


> Doesn't anyone from DirecTV participate directly in these discussions? I've been crash-reading the DTV2PC threads since v4526 in the past few days, and I find no sign of the authors. Why are we offered betas to test, but expected simply to self-help? Indeed, *on condition* that we don't contact DirecTV! A lot of people seem to be flailing in the dark... Pardon my ignorance, I'm a newcomer, but this seems a bizarre model for software development. More astonishing, everybody here seems to think it's normal! Helping each other is great, but... where are the authors? I'm a developer, and I work with my beta-testers to solve problems (after all, I understand the code and they don't). Doesn't that make better sense than DirecTV lurking, and gleaning, but Buddha-like saying nothing? It's as if there's some big secret that needs to be protected (or Cutting Edge: don't share, don't comment publicly). What's going on? Or am I just naive?


Good question. You're not naive.

Directv2pc is being written by a company called Cyberlink that is headquartered in Taiwan. Maybe there is a language barrier?

I do know that 2 weeks ago a number of posters (including myself)
posted that "trick-Play" was no longer working under Windows XP SP3.
Last week version 5708 was released to us - and it corrected the problem.
So, someone must be listening.

It is all a bit odd, I'll agree with you on that.

Maybe one of the moderators can share some additional insight.


----------



## RAD

If not happy with answers here guess you could also try over at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp in the DirecTV2PC forum to see if anyone over there could shed some light on the issues.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> If not happy with answers here guess you could also try over at http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp in the DirecTV2PC forum to see if anyone over there could shed some light on the issues.


But do they know/have the versions we have here [for test]?


----------



## RAD

veryoldschool said:


> But do they know/have the versions we have here [for test]?


Who knows, but since this version is not in the CE forums they might.


----------



## the new guy

I just got the chance to install this new version and try it out. Unlike the last one, I can now play back content on my XP SP3 system. However, while I was watching an HD episode of Wild Pacific, about 7 minutes in, I got the error message


> DirecTV cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings.


The same message appeared 16 minutes into a standard-def Family Guy episode. I was kicked out of each recording to its menu, where I was able to resume play on the SD show.

On the HD recording, I tried to resume, but the progress bar showed as being 2:16 into the 1:00 show, and would not resume. Starting it over worked, and I was able to random seek to the point I had left off. When I pressed STOP at a few different points, I was also unable to resume the recording, because the progress bar would show 2 hours plus however many minutes the playback was at when I stopped it.

The DVR acting as a server is on the latest CE (0x353), and I have updated my video drivers to the latest version after the first round of errors. I haven't had the protected content error with the new video drivers, but the STOP error persists on multiple recordings.


----------



## tbolt

the new guy said:


> I just got the chance to install this new version and try it out. Unlike the last one, I can now play back content on my XP SP3 system. However, while I was watching an HD episode of Wild Pacific, about 7 minutes in, I got the error message
> The same message appeared 16 minutes into a standard-def Family Guy episode. I was kicked out of each recording to its menu, where I was able to resume play on the SD show.
> 
> On the HD recording, I tried to resume, but the progress bar showed as being 2:16 into the 1:00 show, and would not resume. Starting it over worked, and I was able to random seek to the point I had left off. When I pressed STOP at a few different points, I was also unable to resume the recording, because the progress bar would show 2 hours plus however many minutes the playback was at when I stopped it.
> 
> The DVR acting as a server is on the latest CE (0x353), and I have updated my video drivers to the latest version after the first round of errors. I haven't had the protected content error with the new video drivers, but the STOP error persists on multiple recordings.


Try rebooting your DVR and report back.


----------



## RACJ2

I have 2 HR22's and when I use DIRECTV2PC v5708 to connect to the one in my master bedroom and play any recording, I get the "protected content " message below. When I connect to the one in my living room, it works great. There is one minor difference between them. When I select which receiver I want to connect to, the one in the bedroom is labeled "Master (RID####)" and the one in the living room is labeled "(RID#####)" with no description.

I'm using the exact same PC to connect to both of them. And both HR's rebooted last night when I finally received the new update, so I wouldn't think that would be the problem. Any thoughts on what could be causing this?


----------



## mdwood

OK, my DVR's got an update that added the DoublePlay feature today and now I'm getting an error when trying to play content in DIRECTV2PC.

The first error:

_"DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content."_

Then I upgraded to the version in the beginning of this thread and now the error is this:

_"DIRECTV2PC cannot display the video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings."_

Running XP Pro with an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro video card, DVI to a Viewsonic 20" that is not HDCP. Any suggestions? It has been working fine ever since they came out with DIRECTV2PC. I also updated the ATI graphics drivers and rebooted the DVRs.

thanks


----------



## Dust

I just installed this and connected to my DVR. However, on my computer the playlist is empty. On my DVR, the playlist has four items.


----------



## CCarncross

mdwood said:


> OK, my DVR's got an update that added the DoublePlay feature today and now I'm getting an error when trying to play content in DIRECTV2PC.
> 
> The first error:
> 
> _"DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content."_
> 
> Then I upgraded to the version in the beginning of this thread and now the error is this:
> 
> _"DIRECTV2PC cannot display the video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings."_
> 
> Running XP Pro with an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro video card, DVI to a Viewsonic 20" that is not HDCP. Any suggestions? It has been working fine ever since they came out with DIRECTV2PC. I also updated the ATI graphics drivers and rebooted the DVRs.
> 
> thanks


If your Viewsonic is NOT HDCP, to use the app you'll have to hook it up using the VGA cable....thems the breaks, no digital cables allowed without full HDCP support from vid card AND monitor


----------



## mdwood

CCarncross said:


> If your Viewsonic is NOT HDCP, to use the app you'll have to hook it up using the VGA cable....thems the breaks, no digital cables allowed without full HDCP support from vid card AND monitor


Thanks for the reply, but unfortunately that didn't help. Still getting the second error I posted. Any other ideas?

edit:
After running the Playback Advisor it tells me my video card doesn't support the screen capture prevention, when it did before.

So is this a case of Directv basically obsoleting my hardware?


----------



## the new guy

tbolt said:


> Try rebooting your DVR and report back.


Rebooted, and still the same result trying to resume a stopped recording. 2:00 plus however many minutes I stopped it at. Guess I just have to watch things straight through.


----------



## deseroner

I have windows 7 installed, and keep getting "the video's audio is protected and cannot playback. try updating your audio driver and try again", I get some play back, some movies and shows come in.


----------



## deseroner

ok I got that message erase reinstalled the new version, but now it says hdcp error , turn audio to analog.


----------



## deseroner

I figure it out, I disabled my hd audio.


----------



## Golfman

HR21-100

Went in and removed everything manually after initial install failed to progress past a request for a "CD ACTIVATION KEY" . Re-installed and still hang up at the same spot. See attached thumbnails.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool

Golfman said:


> HR21-100
> 
> Went in and removed everything manually after initial install failed to progress past a request for a "CD ACTIVATION KEY" . Re-installed and still hang up at the same spot. See attached thumbnails.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?


I can't remember your earlier posts, but from seeing your pics, you've got a key that has been used on another PC or an earlier version of Windows [if the same PC], and need a new key.


----------



## khark

I ran the advisor and things were green. I then installed the software with no problems. When I run the program it doesn't find any of my 4 dvrs. I have a HR22/100, HR20/700 and two HR21/700s.


----------



## Golfman

veryoldschool said:


> I can't remember your earlier posts, but from seeing your pics, you've got a key that has been used on another PC or an earlier version of Windows [if the same PC], and need a new key.


Nope, never used any key for any other media played on this PC and DTV2PC has mostly worked using many past versions. DTV2PC starts up as normal and asks for selection of server. After I select the server, and I only have one HR21-100 in the network, it asks for the CD KEY and I don't have a clue what that is so I just hit ACTIVATE and it's downhill from there.

Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## veryoldschool

Golfman said:


> Nope, never used any key for any other media played on this PC and DTV2PC has mostly worked using many past versions. DTV2PC starts up as normal and asks for selection of server. After I select the server, and I only have one HR21-100 in the network, it asks for the CD KEY and I don't have a clue what that is so I just hit ACTIVATE and it's downhill from there.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this before?


Try to uninstall and then re-install.
If your key has only been used on this PC and you haven't upgraded your version of Windows, it sounds like a "bad install".


----------

